# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  compania europea buscando distruibidores para bebida energetica

## nicksteez

hola me llamo Nick Zimmerman.. 
y estoy en busca den distruibidores para una bebida que ya esta arrazando en otros paises
en europa..la bebida ya esta disponible en chile,,,colombia..brazil y uruguay..se trata la bebida
9mm...(9mmenergy.com) tenemos la licensia exclusiva para el caribe centro y sud america
tambien ofresco el que me pueda ayudar en conseguir una distruibidora que sea confiable
el 30 % de mi ganancia que viene siendo 1800 euros por container...en colombia ya estan
importanto alrededor de 10 containers mensual.. 
para cualquier pregunta contactarme al nicko_71_nl@hotmail.comTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Artículo: Perú posee más de 375 productores de pisco y hasta 11 variedades de la bebida de bandera Estoy buscando bomba sanitaria Buscando a un contacto Venta de Camu Camu (Bebida)

----------

